# Rain=Silver bullets



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Well I got the chance to fish the Ausable this morning. The water is pretty high but clear! There are a decent # of shiny hens in the system right now. I landed a nice bright Hen and One of my fishing buddies landed a small Buck. I also had on one heck of a fish right at first light. He or she took me WAY into my Backing then snapped me off!If I had to guess I'd say 10lbs or so!
Heres my Ausable river forecast: You have about a week left, If you want to give it a try! The suckers are in pretty heavily right now and that is usually the indicator that things are done!
~Rick


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2000)

I fished Saturday and found the bite terrific on the Au Sable 4-22-00. I think there is a little more than a week of good Steelie fishing.

P.S. The smelt were on this weekend at the Au Sable river mouth.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Yeah perhaps a little longer than a week! Who knows for sure? ya know.
HUNT'NUF, I see you are from Oscoda! Keep us informed! ok? I haven't been getting up there like I used to!
Yes the smelt are running! Last night was awesome!
~Rick


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

I'd be glad to provide updates on the Oscoda area. I read your message on smelt in AuGres. Sure glad to see them this year. I didn't get any last year. The Eyes and Browns are being caught at the pier. It seems like the successful anglers are putting in a long day/night of fishing for them. I haven't been on the river this week, but I'll let you know.


----------

